# Brand New Hav Puppy



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well today My Wife and I went and picked up our new little boy from Cheryl Drake up North. He got a little sick on the way home but was none the worse for wear. I dropped the Wife off at home so I could go and pick up an Ex-Pen. Well when I got home the little guy was so tired from the trip that he crashed in the littler box when my wife placed him there and didn't was to move he was so tired. He eventually went into his Crate later on and he did go potty in the Litter box but still thought it was for sitting in rather that Sh***ing in if you know what I mean. He's in good spirits and My Wife took some good video and pics of him which will go up very shortly on the forum. Still looking for a name though. We wanted Ripley, Cody or something catchy but we're still in debate. We will keep everyone posted.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!!*

Who's the puppy in your avatar?

Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea, congrats. yes we need pictures.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

The Puppy in the avatar is one that we we're gonna get from a breeder but she turned out to be less than reputable. She refused to test the parents for eyes and she was booted from the CKC for cross breeding.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very much.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Glad you found a good breeder...but please...*

where are the pics?? :biggrin1: 
Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cant wait to see him!! Congrats.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations. He is so cute. Keep us posted on the name.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations, you both must be so excited.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Derek, I am very excited for you and your wife too! Congratulations on bringing baby home. Poor wittle guy... so tired from his trip to his new home. You might find you'll have less 'free' time, but it is so much fun watching and interacting with your new pup. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

CONGRATS


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How exciting for all three of you. Congrats. Waiting for pictures.LOL


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*New Pics*

Well I have the new guy in my lap right now. He seems to be holding his bathroom tendencies right now perhaps due to a lack of proper home schedule and also my Wife is taking a nap and he went went potty before but seems to not want to go all the time. Well here are the new pics. Enjoy


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*More pics*

More Pics


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwwww how cute! He has Gold ears like my Goldie!!!
Ya'll are going to have so much fun, puppies are great!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Pics*

Wow More Pics


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Cutie pie.*

Have you named him yet?
Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Pics*

More Pics.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, he's so adorable. What a sweet face. He looks a lot like my McKenna did when she was a puppy. Congratulations! Enjoy him.

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*pics*

More pics


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

more pics


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Love the pics Derek! He is sooooo incredibly precious. You will have so much fun with him. Where did you get that nice thick cushion for your crate? I shopped all over & could not find one like that.
Again, congratulations :whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Derek,
Thanks for the pictures, I so enjoyed them!! I have a soft spot for the cream/white dogs He is sooo cute!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Your puppy is adorable. Congratulations!!! How old is he? How big is he? I look forward to hearing what you name him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, the pics are GREAT - what a cutie - how about a name???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, Love your avatar picture. They sure are beautiful babies!
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby boy. He is so very cute and look at that coat.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

soooooooooooo cute - those were some of the names I thought of - I found it hard to decide but it will come to you!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Your new baby is so cute. :angel: Makes we want another, Smarty is growing so fast. Good luck


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks for the congrats on the new boy. The cushion for the crate is from Superpet. He's just at 3lbs in weight....daddy's big boy. He's pretty lazy today, getting used to the new place. I bought an ex-pen yesterday, nice and big 36" high with a built in door, pretty good. It's gonna be interesting to see his habits. I'm dreading the litter training. He cam from newspaper so I might put some in the litter box...Wifes idea. We'll see how it goes. I have to feed him soon. Probably gonna have 8 a.m. 1 p.m. and 6 p.m. feedings for him to get him used to the schedule. Any thoughts on when you all brought your new hav home? What did they do? How did they adjust?

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy! He's so cute! It's easy to see you're in love with him already. Marj said it right, you might have less free time but boys it's worth it! Much like a new baby they grow so fast and they're so darn cute ya don't want to miss anything. (oops maybe that's just me  ) Guess I should go clean my house now, Callie's napping......

Congrats again and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I LOVE the ones of him sleeping and all snuggled in! Let us know when the baby has a name!:ear: Vicki (Love using these new icons! Have patience I may go a little overboard for while until the new wears off!:eyebrows: )


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Sleepy Camper*

Hi All. Well here's a pic of the little guy sleeping it off. He's beside my Wife on the couch.

Derek


----------



## monkeytam (May 7, 2007)

AWWW cute boy!!!!!!!!! What training method are you using? I don't have a puppy yet just looking for all the info I can get.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I remember when mine were that small. Just so precious! Good luck with your new pup. He's beautiful.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek, you are definetley in love.. not hard to do with such a sweet face. Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much.

Derek.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*New Pics*

Here's some more sleepy guy pics.

Derek


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek, I'm beginning to think you should name him sleepy.. LOL Absolutley love the last one, just want to kiss that button nose.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh he's such a sweetie! You're going to have so much fun with him. Congratulations!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much. He's Sleeping right now. I keep taking pics of him while he's in his bed.

Derek

P.S. Here's More.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He is just a Doll, thanks for sharing. Love him.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be interested to see what you name him, but I've named him Snooze. And he's awesome!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*puppy*

How old is he? Very cute!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow Derek, you are doing a great job with the pictures! Thank you for sharing! They don't stay little for very long.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, seems like you got a sleepy guy!! I love the name Snooze!! such a sweet face. 
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:welcome: to your new little one! Adorable photos.
Oliver looked just like that as a puppy. 
Sally


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Derek, he's adorable!!! LOVE all the pics - isn't it hard to take just one or two of them? I think I have 2000 pics already and Ricky's not even a year old yet. hoto: 

You'll do just fine with the new baby. Don't forget to contact his breeder with questions as well as search on here. She'll know a lot about him and will suggest what works for her. 

Congrats!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*A Name*

Well first let me ask what's in a name? Well a name will describe some unique trait of a little hav. Our little boy can detect whenever My Wife or I leave the room automatically and he can always tell when there's danger afoot. Because of that we are officially naming him the name I had come up with when we first thought of a boy havie. We are naming him "Radar". He's always aware of any danger about. He's always prime to pounce on me when I'm near. He's got a sense for danger.

We Love Our Little boy Radar. He's our pint size alarm system.

Thanks

Derek, Dovanna Jones and Radar. :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats!!!! I love the name & am sure it fits him perfectly!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Radar is a great name!! Derek and Dovanna, you are no doubt enjoying Radar as much as you can. He's so handsome.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the name Radar. He's just beautiful.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks All. I'm glad everyone likes the name. I even found a theme song for the little guy. The song "Radar Love" by Golden Earing. It's the only one that fits. 

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Ashstone (May 1, 2007)

That's a FANTASTIC name for him, Derek!! I love it.
Cheryl


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Alot Cheryl. We have been having a great time with him. He's Peeing in the litter box but he won't do #2 in there. We caught him doing it in the apartment and promptly placed him in the litter box. Dovanna had him in the bed today and he had an accident but other than that he has gone pee in the litter box on his own. I wonder if I place some newspaper in with the litter if he might go in there.

Derek:whoo:


----------



## Ashstone (May 1, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Thanks Alot Cheryl. We have been having a great time with him. He's Peeing in the litter box but he won't do #2 in there. We caught him doing it in the apartment and promptly placed him in the litter box. Dovanna had him in the bed today and he had an accident but other than that he has gone pee in the litter box on his own. I wonder if I place some newspaper in with the litter if he might go in there.
> 
> Derek:whoo:


Hi Derek
Yes try the newspaper in the litter box. Seeing how he was paper trained here that should do the trick.
Cheryl


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl. We'll try that. Should we try and place the newspaper in with the litter or should we replace the litter with the newspaper and try that or should we shred the newspaper in the litter box.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Ashstone (May 1, 2007)

I think I would just the newspaper a first and then when you see he has the idea use the paper and some of the litter on top. Putting paper on the bottom of the pan would be easiler to clean up anyway, wouldn't it?
cheryl


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*hijacking thread a wee bit* 

Hi Cheryl! It's nice to see you posting here. Another Canuck :canada: Yaaay!  Welcome!

:focus:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey there I believe I started this thread..... . O well that's Ok I welcome friendly commerce between Hav owners.

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hijacks are fine! We always get a tad off topic and its A OK!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Gotcha


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------

